# help me with a choke tube



## brownitsdown (Aug 13, 2006)

can someone tell me the difference between an improved modified and an improved cylinder choke?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Improved Modified is halfway between modified and full. IC is halfway between cylinder and full basically.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Not quite, IC is half way between cylinder and modified.


----------



## brownitsdown (Aug 13, 2006)

so which of the 2 do you recomend to dove hunt with?


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

That would be improved cylinder. This is the typical order from widest to tightest available in most shotguns:

Cylinder (open)
Skeet 1 
Improved Cylinder 
Modified 
Improved Modified 
Full (tight)


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

you will hit more with the IC especially at close range, but choke is really preference. I prefer full or improved modified because I like to know I am on or not because i use dove season for practice.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'd use a modified, in my opinion IC is only useful for forster slugs and buckshot.


----------



## ice man (Feb 4, 2006)

Which one would you perfer to use for pheasents?


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

ice man said:


> Which one would you perfer to use for pheasents?


Shoot with the modified for pheasants.


----------



## TuJays (Oct 30, 2006)

Choke is the constriction on the end of barrel which keeps the shot from scattering and assures a fairly tight pattern of shot at meduim to far ranges.
Pattern density/percentage is the per cent of the total number of shot in a shell which is found within a 30" circle at 40 yards. Here are the averages for the more common types of chokes. Please keep in mind that these figures are only averages and every shotgun and shell conbination will tend to vary a little.

Full choke 65-75%
Improved Modified (3/4 choke) 55-65%
Modified (1/2 choke) 45-55%
Improved Cylinder (1/4 choke) 35-45%
Cylinder (No choke) 25-35%

There are other types of chokes such as skeet, extra full and turkey extra full etc....these are designed for specific uses.
In general, modified choke is usually the best all-around choke for the average hunter and for most guns. But, just about every gun made now has screw in choke tubes which makes it easy to adjust your choke and shell combination to best suit your hunting conditions.
Shoot like your hungry  
John M


----------



## ice man (Feb 4, 2006)

I was told to use a improved cylinder by a quy in a sporting goods store and I thought I had that in thier but when I was digging around in my gun safe last night I found out I was shooting a full choke and I have been doing very well with it. But I switched it to the IC. What difference is there between the two witch one shoots tighter.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

The full choke shoots tighter. Alot of it depends on you and your hunting style. Also if you have a dog and what kind. I have a flushing dog and used mod in the early part of the season and switched to full as the birds got tougher later in the season. If you have a pointer and the birds will sit, IC is OK bt mod will work also. You basically need to find what works for you and ignore what others say. If you are hitting with full and not tearing up the birds, stick with it. Results are what counts.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Take the time and effort to pattern different loads with a variety of chokes. You might be surprised what you will find with different combinations. As to the advice of using the improved cylinder choke; generally, you will get a larger percentage of hits with the IC, but you may not be putting enough pellets into a bird the size of a pheasant to make a clean kill. For doves and the smaller birds such as quail, one or two pellets is usually enough and th IC will work OK. Again, pattern the gun with different loads. It's the only way to be sure what you are putting out there. Although you'll have to spend some time and money to do so, patterning and careful load selection can turn a mediocre wingshot into a good one in a hurry. Good hunting, Burl


----------



## TuJays (Oct 30, 2006)

Burly1 said:


> Take the time and effort to pattern different loads with a variety of chokes. You might be surprised what you will find with different combinations. As to the advice of using the improved cylinder choke; generally, you will get a larger percentage of hits with the IC, but you may not be putting enough pellets into a bird the size of a pheasant to make a clean kill. For doves and the smaller birds such as quail, one or two pellets is usually enough and th IC will work OK. Again, pattern the gun with different loads. It's the only way to be sure what you are putting out there. Although you'll have to spend some time and money to do so, patterning and careful load selection can turn a mediocre wingshot into a good one in a hurry. Good hunting, Burl


Very well put  
John M
True Grit...my favorite movie. Watch out for the rats!


----------



## sailorathome (Nov 9, 2005)

Most (but not all) shotguns call for Modified (or more opened chokes) when using sheel shot! No not use "Full" on sheel shot unless your gun and choke specifically say that full choke is OK for steel. Most newer shotguns "Full" chokes state "Not for Steel"


----------

